# public service pay sclaes



## kildon (8 Jul 2010)

hi,

where or how would I find out about public sector pay scales in the department of finance and central bank?

is this information available to the public?

cheers


----------



## pinkyBear (8 Jul 2010)

[broken link removed] there, This is from the SIPTU site, it is a search for pay scales on the siptu site.


http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=865 - this is a benchmarking document which also gives pay scale info.
P..


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jul 2010)

google is your friend....

[broken link removed]

http://www.finance.gov.ie/ViewDoc.asp?DocId=-1&CatID=28&m=


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Jul 2010)

The Public Appointments Service website also has the general civil service pay scales here - .

Not sure if the Central Bank is included in this or not though.


----------



## kildon (8 Jul 2010)

thanks for the responses

anyone know about the central bankpay scales?


----------



## fizzelina (9 Jul 2010)

I know that Central bank pay scales are higher than civil service scales but I don't know if they get published actually since it's not part of the civil service body.


----------

